# Unconventional Rally Planning



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, a little bit unconventional but, then would you expect otherwise from us?

Ashuelot River CampGround is owned by a dear friend's sister. We stayed there 1x last summer - actually, the weekend after they formally closed for the season - and wanted to go back this summer. I just spoke with them and reserved sites for us and Anne72 for Columbus Day Weekend.

As there's been some chatter here about a Fall Rally, I asked about site availability and was told that they still have 4 W/E/S open and will have 11 new W/E sites open by Columbus Day (they also have several non-hook-up sites). As they are a new CG, they don't usually book up for the holidays far in advance (but with more folks sticking close to home this year, this could change.) Its a small, rustic CG on the river with a big field, gravel road (good for biking), a playground, and hiking trails out of one end. Its NOT an RV resort and, to my knowledge, doesn't have planned activities, etc. Just a really pretty, quiet place to relax with friends. Check out the website and see if it appeals.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, anyone interested in joining Anne72 & Wolfwood on Columbus Day weekend on the western side of NH? If so, we can turn this into the NE Fall Rally and start the planning. If you want to play, log onto the website and do an on-line reservation. In the comments section, tell them you are an Outbacker - then copy the list below and add your name to it. We'll see if this grows before we start any talk about meals, etc. And...yeah....I guess if this comes together, I've just volunteered to be the WagonMaster









*Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
1. Wolfwood 
2. Anne72 
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would be there in a heart beat! But Iam the best man for my friend mike's wedding. I can bow out of that! Dang!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Judi,

I'm not sure if we have plans for Columbus Weekend already, we might? I'll discuss it with John & check the calendar.

Tami


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Woohoo, looking forward to this, I'm sure the foliage will be pretty. Just getting away and relaxing is enough for me. Thanks for taking this on Judi, it looks like a really nice place! I'm told there are no huge gates coming in, we should be good!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was gonna come, but it's the same weekend as our So Calif Rally


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

This is a definite check schedules...the campground looks beautiful! I'll get back to you.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

One more to add to the list- Dawgs emailed me today to let me know they made their reservations! Hooray, this should be a fun weekend!



wolfwood said:


> *Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Anne72
> 3. Dawgs
> ...


----------



## Dawgs (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok! We have emailed a request to be there and am awaiting a response from the campground.
CANT WAIT!!
let me know what we can bring...the margarator is packed and ready for action.

Holly and Steven


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Dawgs said:


> Ok! We have emailed a request to be there and am awaiting a response from the campground.
> CANT WAIT!!
> let me know what we can bring...the margarator is packed and ready for action.
> 
> Holly and Steven


They called us today but we missed the call, I'm sure they'll call you too! We'll be bringing Flat Red, he tells me he's longing for the margarator!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dawgs said:


> Ok! We have emailed a request to be there and am awaiting a response from the campground.
> CANT WAIT!!
> let me know what we can bring...the margarator is packed and ready for action.
> 
> Holly and Steven


AWESOME!!!!! Time to play!!!!!!!

Let's figure out who's coming before we try to figure out what to bring. K? Besides....this is for Collumbus Day- - - - - - -LOTS OF TIME!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doft (May 13, 2008)

Count us in. We made reservations today!



wolfwood said:


> *Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Anne72
> 3. Dawgs
> ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had completly missed this thread!!! Sorry Wolfie!! I put a post in earlier last week in regard to if anyone new what was happening for the Fall Rally! Looks like this is the Fall Rally!?

And that would explain the comment about the Early winter rally in CT!!!

Ahhh!! finally catching up!

Are you home! Inquiring minds want to know!

Me


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not to worry, Eric....I've gotten used to giving you some time







And now that "you're caught up", will you be joining us at Ashuelot? btw, just cuz this one's happening, doesn't mean the pre-winter Rally can't be planned, too!! And when are we going back to CCV?

Yep, we're home. Got in at 2am Tuesday morn after dropping Puff in Ontario (at the Rally CG), Kath is working T, W, & Th, and we head back up to Ontario at 0:dark:thirty Friday morning for the Rally. Are you going up? Want to caravan?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

If we can get Tim to swap or do a 36, we can do this. It is our 11th anniversary on the 10th







...wouldn't it be special to share it all with you guys. We'll bring the kids this time.









I'll speak to Tim, he's still sleeping,







and let you know soon.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like this is going to be fun! We're looking forward to it, will be here before we know it! Is it me or is the summer flying by? The kids go back to school in two and a half weeks...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

anne72 said:


> Sounds like this is going to be fun! We're looking forward to it, will be here before we know it! Is it me or is the summer flying by? The kids go back to school in two and a half weeks...


*SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
The kids go back to school in two and a half weeks... sad.gif
```
Yuck, yuck yuck....that means I have to go back to work too























We're still working on it...hoping to be there.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Anne72
> 3. Dawgs
> ...


Called and made the res. today, Thurs-Sun..... have to work the Monday.....never realized it's only 2 1/2 hours for us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
1. Wolfwood 
2. Anne72 
3. Dawgs
4. Doft
5. Kampinwitkids
5 1/2. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner")

Learned last night that our friends will also be joining us!!! (It's coincidental they'll be there too...so they've been invited to join in the fun) They'll surely come up with their own creative screen name (I'll bet they already have one







) Don't know what site they'll be in but they're GREAT folks - LOTS of fun and long time campers!!! - SOB's with a big Sportsmen 5'er/Toy Box. They've each got older Harley's and are KB's "riding buddies" so we'll probably bring Aerie and go out for a ride in the western hills on Sat (maybe Sunday, too). The colors should be breathtaking!!!

Um....guess I'm officially a WagonMaster now and its time to start getting organized. Here's goes:
1. Do you guys want to plan more than a potluck for Sat. evening? Do you think you'll plan to just hang around and relax for the weekend or do you want area info? Are you looking forward to a casual "at the CG" weekend or a more active "go do stuff" kind of time? I don't know the Keene area but can do some digging if you want. Let me know what kind of things you might be interested in and I'll get started.

2. It would be helpful if you could add some info to your list: dates: in/out; site#; adults:#; kids:# & ages; pets? We'll address the potluck later









3. Any interest in a Yankee Swap around the fire Sat. night ? 
Here's how it works: Wrapped camping-related gift. Numbers are drawn. #1 goes first, selects gift & opens it. #2 selects, opens, & can swap for #1's gift. Game continues until everyone has selected (& swapped, if desired). #1 has the final choice. Rules can include: Theme (mealtime, gametime, outdoor life, maintenance, New England, Autumn, etc.)? 1 "contribution" per family _or_ 1 per adult? Max gift price? Agift can change hands a max of 3 times?

4. Any interest in a tour of modifications? How 'bout some kind of educational







thingy? Camper related or otherwise. Anyone have technical (or recreational. cooking, storage, traveling, organizing, etc.) questions they want answered? General or specific? Anyone have something they want to "teach"? Or maybe Camper'sInn/Kingston would be interested in addressing something for us. Speak up!!!

5. Potluck(s): Sat and/or Sun. Dinner? (If not for dinner both nights, a desert potluck on the other night?) Sat and/or Sun Breakfast?

6. Any other ideas????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a blast....you East Coaster's enjoy!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *Columbus Day Rally / Oct.10 - 13, 2008 / Ashuleot River CG*
> 1. Wolfwood
> 2. Anne72
> 3. Dawgs
> ...


Wow, sounds like you've just about covered everthing! We are in the site next to yours, I can't remember which one that is! 67, I think? We're heading up Friday, I'll be pulling the kids out of school early that day. It's about a 2 hour drive for us. We're hoping to get there around 4:00. We'll have the three kids (Ages 10, 8 & 7) and the two of us. We'll probably stick around the campground for the weekend, possibly looking into Canoe rentals for the area. We're there until Monday. A Potluck dinner sounds great, we always welcome a great dinner especially when you only have to cook one thing! I'm always open to a modification tour, we haven't done too much to ours because I think we're not sure where to start. Thanks for taking this on Judy, sounds like it's going to be an excellent weekend!!!

By the way, love the pictures from your latest trip!!!









P.S. I love the Yankee swap idea, what fun!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Got room for another SOB my bride loves the yankee swap.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Got room for another SOB my bride loves the yankee swap.
> 
> John


Is that all it took to get you guys up here?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Got room for another SOB my bride loves the yankee swap.
> 
> John


Is that all it took to get you guys up here?








[/quote]

Guys---- no I meant just DW--









soon to be a deadman
John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Got room for another SOB my bride loves the yankee swap.
> 
> John


Is that all it took to get you guys up here?








[/quote]

Guys---- no I meant just DW--









soon to be a deadman
John[/quote]
Nice knowin' ya' John.

...and ask her to bring something really good for the Yankee Swap, would ya' please


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No problem as soon as the fat lip and broken fingers heal I be sure to tell her









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> No problem as soon as the fat lip and broken fingers heal I be sure to tell her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope Bobbie-Jo's hand is ok. She'll need it for driving....


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

one more for the group









[1. Wolfwood 
2. Anne72 
3. Dawgs
4. Doft
5. Kampinwitkids
5 1/2. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner")
6. Sengo


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfie,

The campground looks great! I wish we could be there to enjoy and make a few drinks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sengo said:


> one more for the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAHOO!!! Welcome to your first Outbacker's Rally!!! Glad you can join us!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> The campground looks great! I wish we could be there to enjoy and make a few drinks!


Aw, cummon!! Surely you can make another short trip East!!! We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> No problem as soon as the fat lip and broken fingers heal I be sure to tell her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope Bobbie-Jo's hand is ok. She'll need it for driving....
[/quote]

Still alive. What she doesn't know is I am going to try to get her to drive the motorhome Friday. Its close to home on roads she knows. Who knows maybe I'll get a break.

I really need to call and book this rally.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Still alive. What she doesn't know is I am going to try to get her to drive the motorhome Friday. Its close to home on roads she knows. *Who knows maybe I'll get a break.
> *
> I really need to call and book this rally.
> 
> John


Yes, John. You really do. (I'll even resist asking _WHAT_ is going to get broken?







)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> No problem as soon as the fat lip and broken fingers heal I be sure to tell her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope Bobbie-Jo's hand is ok. She'll need it for driving....
[/quote]

Still alive. What she doesn't know is I am going to try to get her to drive the motorhome Friday. Its close to home on roads she knows. Who knows maybe I'll get a break.

I really need to call and book this rally.

John

[/quote]

Maybe you'll get a break. or maybe you'll need a sedative. My DW says I would need to be dead before she ever took the wheel of the Magic bus and Nimitz...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

After an email, a round of phone tag, a holiday weekend thrown in and Annette's persistant trying to catch me at home WE ARE BOOKED.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's okay, John. I'll take care of the details for you....









1. Wolfwood / 2 adults
2. Anne72 
3. Dawgs
4. Doft
5. Kampinwitkids
6. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner")
7. Sengo
8. johnp2000

OK folks. Its time for details.

Please answer the questions asked before so the planning can happen. I will be 100% out of commission for 2 full weeks before the Rally so it all needs to happen soon.....or I'll need another volunteer to pick-up the slack....

I'll start: 
*Potlucks:* Our preferences would be for Sat night & Sunday morn 
*Yankee Swap:* Yes. Sat. night. 1 gift per house / Theme: Fall camping / Gifts change hands 2x (the pick + 2)
*Mods tour: * Yes. Wolfwood mods = key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera
Learn/Teach: Kathy has volunteered to teach basic FlyFishing....anyone interested?


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK folks. Its time for details.
> 
> Please answer the questions asked before so the planning can happen. I will be 100% out of commission for 2 full weeks before the Rally so it all needs to happen soon.....or I'll need another volunteer to pick-up the slack....
> 
> ...


I hope all goes well for you, you'll be needing this vacation by the time it rolls around!

Potluck: We'd love Saturday & Sunday morning would be fun!
Yankee Swap: Saturday is good with 1 gift per family
We don't have any mods but would love to see what others have done!
I would love to learn FlyFishing, that sounds like fun!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see

Potluck Sat & Sun why not

Yankee swap count us in

Mods........N/A..... my modded Outbacks have been sold or mods removed and sold.

Fly fishing is cool to watch but my idea of fishing is going to a seafood store









John


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

The potluck on sat & sun is ok

Yankee swap count us in

Mods I would be glad to do some showing off









with my fly fishing skills I wll probably hook the person standing around me









Mario


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Pot luck Sat nite and Sun morning is good









Yankee swap we are in









Looks like Mario an I can just feed the fish...I'm good at that....but I do have a new fly rod and have not the slightest idea how to use it. Would really like to learn.

We will bring firewood too...if it's allowed?

John, I was about to join you as another SOB, http://www.crossroadscoaches.com/inventory...m.asp?id=493106 but the deal feel thru. Sue thought all the Outbackers might not talk to us again









Brian and Sue


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

KampinwitKids said:


> Pot luck Sat nite and Sun morning is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the deal fell thru it looks like a realy nice Class A.
I think I might stay with the C until the kids don't want to camp anymore then maybe go back to an A.

John


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Howdy folks,

Potluck Saturday & Sunday morning sounds good to us.
Yankee Swap should be fun.
Mod tour sounds good.
As for fly fishing, that will have to wait for another time.

I will bring firewood, also.

I'll be coming in Thursday and Amy and the boys will come in Friday evening.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great responses everybody, thanks!!!

Looks like the Yankee Swap is on! And Potlucks Sat night & Sunday morn seem to get the nod too. I'll start the lists on a separate post. 
Just a note....

Kathy is thrilled there is so much interest in FlyFishing...that'll be a fun time!!!! But that was really just one offering. I'm hoping there are others who want to "teach" something and maybe even a few requests for other stuff folks want to learn. Anyone?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

_****PLEASE help keep this list "clean" by only adding your name and the info needed. NO DISCUSSIONS HERE.*_ 
*You know the drill....just add your name and what you'll bring, show, teach, or learn.... *

*Who's coming?*
1. Wolfwood: 2 adults / Friday - Monday
2. Anne72:
3. Dawgs:
4. Doft:
5. Kampinwitkids:
6. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner"):
7. Sengo:
8. johnp2000:

-------------------------------------
*1. POTLUCK: Sat. Supper*
Main Course
1.
2.
3.

Salad
1.
2.
3.

Desert
1. Brownies - Wplfwood
2.
3.

------------------------------------
*2. POTLUCK: Sun. Breakfast*
1. OJ: Wolfwood
2. Fruit: Salad Wolfwood
3.
4.

--------------------------------------
*3. MOD TOUR (Whatchagot?)*
1. Wolfwood: key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera
2.
3.
4.

---------------------------------------
*4. I could show how to.........*
1. FLyFish (Wolfwood)
2.
3.
4.

---------------------------------------
*5. I'd like to learn about..............*
1. Lubing Wheel Bearings: Wolfwood
2.
3.
4.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> _****PLEASE help keep this list "clean" by only adding your name and the info needed. NO DISCUSSIONS HERE.*_
> *You know the drill....just add your name and what you'll bring, show, teach, or learn.... *
> 
> *Who's coming?*
> ...


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

1. Wolfwood: 2 adults / Friday - Monday
2. Anne72:
3. Dawgs:
4. Doft:
5. Kampinwitkids: 2 adults and a 4 y/o - Thurs - Sunday
6. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner"):
7. Sengo: 2 adults
8. johnp2000:

-------------------------------------
*1. POTLUCK: Sat. Supper*
Main Course
1. Chicken Wings - Kampinwitkids
2. Potroast - Sengo
3.

Salad
1.
2.
3.

Desert
1. Brownies - Wplfwood
2. Cookies - Kampinwitkids
3.

------------------------------------
*2. POTLUCK: Sun. Breakfast*
1. OJ: Wolfwood
2. Fruit: Salad Wolfwood
3. Coffee - reg/decaf/cream/sugar Kampinwitkids
4. Mini danish or the like - Kampinwitkids
5. Cinnamon rolls - Sengo
--------------------------------------
*3. MOD TOUR (Whatchagot?)*
1. Wolfwood: key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera
2. Kampinwitkids: Mini single-malt bar / Battery cut-off switch / Marine style outside speakers / Atwood Power Jack / fishing pole rack / wheel labels TP TQ / quieter plastic blinds / Satilite radio / Storage bins / Tire Jack mounted on tounge / Larger Fire Ext. / 6 person hot tub 
3.Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch
4.

---------------------------------------
*4. I could show how to.........*
1. FLyFish (Wolfwood)
2.
3.
4.

---------------------------------------
*5. I'd like to learn about..............*
1. Lubing Wheel Bearings: Wolfwood
2. Winterizing: Sengo.
4.[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Wolfwood: 2 adults / Friday - Monday
2. Anne72: 2 Adults, 3 kids/ Friday-Monday
3. Dawgs:
4. Doft:
5. Kampinwitkids: 2 adults and a 4 y/o - Thurs - Sunday
6. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner"):
7. Sengo: 2 adults
8. johnp2000:

-------------------------------------

Main Course
1. Chicken Wings - Kampinwitkids
2. Potroast - Sengo
3. Pulled pork sandwiches- Anne72

Salad
1.
2.
3.

Desert
1. Brownies - Wplfwood
2. Cookies - Kampinwitkids
3.

------------------------------------
1. OJ: Wolfwood
2. Fruit: Salad Wolfwood
3. Coffee - reg/decaf/cream/sugar Kampinwitkids
4. Mini danish or the like - Kampinwitkids
5. Cinnamon rolls - Sengo
6. Apple coffee cake - Anne72
--------------------------------------
Mods
1. Wolfwood: key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera
2. Kampinwitkids: Mini single-malt bar / Battery cut-off switch / Marine style outside speakers / Atwood Power Jack / fishing pole rack / wheel labels TP TQ / quieter plastic blinds / Satilite radio / Storage bins / Tire Jack mounted on tounge / Larger Fire Ext. / 6 person hot tub 
3.Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch
4. We are so far behind, we have nothing, can't wait to see what everyone else has! - Anne72

---------------------------------------
4. I could show how to.........
1. FLyFish (Wolfwood)
2. Drink a glass of wine or maybe a margarita!







: Anne72
3.
4.

---------------------------------------
5. I'd like to learn about..............
1. Lubing Wheel Bearings: Wolfwood
2. Winterizing: Sengo.
3. Winterizing, best way to make mods, sucessfully using the oven in the camper!: Anne72
4.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*GREAT RESPONSES!!!! Keep 'em coming. I've added a few things ... anyone else have any ideas???*

------------------------------------

*Attendees*
1. Wolfwood: 2 adults / Friday - Monday
2. Anne72: 2 Adults, 3 kids/ Friday-Monday
3. Kampinwitkids: 2 adults and a 4 y/o - Thurs - Sunday
4. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner"): 2 Adults
5. Sengo: 2 adults, Friday - Monday
6. johnp2000:
7. Dawgs:
8. Doft:

-------------------------------------

*Schedule*
_Fri_: Arrival

_Sat_. 
4:00pm: *Camper-to-Camper TRICK OR TREATING * *(DECORATE YOUR CAMPERS!!!)*
5:30pm: Group photo
6:00pm: Dinner Pot Luck
8:00pm: Campfire

_Sun_.
9:00am: Breakfast Pot Luck
8:00pm: Campfire

_Mon_: Departure

--------------------------------------

*Sat night Potluck:*
*Main Course*
1. Chicken Wings - Kampinwitkids
2. Potroast - Sengo
3. Pulled pork sandwiches- Anne72
4.

*Sides / Salad*
1.
2.
3.

*Desert*
1. Brownies - Wolfwood
2. Cookies - Kampinwitkids
3.
4.

------------------------------------

*Sunday Morn. - PotLuck*
1. OJ: Wolfwood
2. Fruit Salad: Wolfwood
3. Coffee - reg/decaf/cream/sugar Kampinwitkids
4. Mini danish or the like - Kampinwitkids
5. Cinnamon rolls - Sengo
6. Apple coffee cake - Anne72
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.

*--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------*
*Mods*
1. Wolfwood: key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera

2. Kampinwitkids: Mini single-malt bar / Battery cut-off switch / Marine style outside speakers / Atwood Power Jack / fishing pole rack / wheel labels TP TQ / quieter plastic

3. Sengo: Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch

4. Anne72: We are so far behind, we have nothing, can't wait to see what everyone else has!

---------------------------------------
*4. I could show how to.........*
1. FLyFish : Wolfwood
2. Drink a glass of wine or maybe a margarita!







: Anne72
3.
4.

*There have been requests to learn Winterizing: I need a volunteer to lead this.*

---------------------------------------
*5. I'd like to learn about..............*
1. Lubing Wheel Bearings: Wolfwood
2. Winterizing: Sengo.
3. Winterizing, best way to make mods, sucessfully using the oven in the camper!: Anne72
4.
5.


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

3. Sengo: Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch

7. Sengo: 2 adults /Friday-Monday

Sorry I'm Newbie at this









Sengo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sengo said:


> 3. Sengo: Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch
> 
> 7. Sengo: 2 adults /Friday-Monday
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sengo! Mods made!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

This is shaping up to be a really great rally! We can't wait to go!!! I think this will be our last trip out of the year, it will be a sad day pulling out on Monday. We have really enjoyed the camper this year, already booked two trips for next year with a few more in the works, we'll be counting down the days until we use it again next year!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

anne72 said:


> This is shaping up to be a really great rally! We can't wait to go!!! I think this will be our last trip out of the year, it will be a sad day pulling out on Monday. We have really enjoyed the camper this year, already booked two trips for next year with a few more in the works, we'll be counting down the days until we use it again next year!


Yeah. It'll likely be our last trip of 2008 with the camper, too.







Gotta make it a memorable one!!!

I just hate the idea of closing her up for the winter but, hey....think of it as the annual 'opportunity' to _REALLY_ clean out (that which both has and hasn't been used) and then reorganize for the next season!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Are we sleeping in tents here people come on







I refuse to give up until after Veteran's day or Thanksgiving.

Don't give in so early

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

If we can get out again before the ice moves in, we will....but with a few other 'distractions' still to come and already having 6000+ miles on the books for the summer.....well....we'll see.....


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> If we can get out again before the ice moves in, we will....but with a few other 'distractions' still to come and already having 6000+ miles on the books for the summer.....well....we'll see.....


We're with you Wolfie, I'd love to get out again but with all the sports, school and the fact that my husband still has not worked on the bathroom that he tore apart in January (not like I'm not keeping track or anything







) we need to be home. I'm looking forward to the ones I've booked for next year, at least we have those to look forward to!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a great chat with Annette (CG owner & manager) and they're really looking forward to having us all join them! Thought I'd pass on some details she gave me as well as ask a few more questions of my own.

1. We have 6 families who have identified themselves to the CG as "Outbackers" .... on site #1-3 and 68-70. * Please identify which site YOU are on.*

2. There are still water/electric sites available if anyone else wants to join us.

3. There is an indoor recreation area with ping-pong tables, etc. but it is open to the entire CG and it is closed before 9pm each night. They will rent us Site #46 (a group tent site) and move 3 picnic tables over there for us at the rate of $20 per night. For Sat & Sun nights that would be $40 .... $6.00 addt'l per family. This would give us the space for 2 or 3 group campfires and both potlucks. _*Do you want me to reserve it?*_

4. *Do we have 3 or 4 EZ-UPS for the group site???* Wolfwood has 1.

5. It is okay to bring wood from Maine, NH, Vermont and western MA. The CG does sell wood for $5 per bundle.

6. We can arrange to have 10 - 15 bundles of wood (@ $5/bundle) dropped at a group site. (10 bundles x $5 = $50). *Several of you have said you'll bring wood. Enough for 2 group fires? *

7. Ashuelot does have a small camp store but they do not sell dairy products or fill propane. There is a small grocery store called Gomarlo's Circus ~2 miles from the CG and they also sell propane.

8. Ashuelot works with a local canoe rental contractor who will bring boats to the campground for a fee if advance reservations are made. I do have some info if anyone is interested ... just eMail me.

9. You can flyfish and spin-cast from the CG with a NH fishing license. The little grocery store down the road sells the licenses at a cost of 1 day = $10 resident and $15 non-resident / 3 day = $28 non-resident.

Hope this helps in your planning.....

Please don't forget to add your names & goodies to the PotLuck lists and identify anything you'd like a to give or get a quick "how to" learning session on *(we do need someone to lead "Winterizing 101")*. Let's make this the best NE Rally yet !!

Thanks!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

WHAT I can't bring RI wood









We are on site #3

As far as renting #46 I wouldn't bother its a long way to carry everything. I'm sure we can find room for 6 or 8 familys on the sites we have.

Food I will have to get back to you on that one.

Winterizing well I think having had three different Outbacks and assorted other toys I might be able to help out there. (Winterizing kits and antifreeze extra)

John


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Had a great chat with Annette (CG owner & manager) and they're really looking forward to having us all join them! Thought I'd pass on some details she gave me as well as ask a few more questions of my own.
> 
> 1. We have 6 families who have identified themselves to the CG as "Outbackers" .... on site #1-3 and 68-70. * Please identify which site YOU are on.*
> 
> ...


We're open to whatever with regards to site 46, we don't mind walking over. It's right on the water and that would be kinda nice. Either way we'll be happy with whatever the concensus is! We don't have an E-Z up, that's one of those things that made the list but still hasn't been purchased.

We are on either site 68 or 70, can't remember which one...

I would do a small Halloween craft for the kids at some point. This month's Family Fun magazine has some great ideas. Here's just a few of the cute things they have:







,







,







. If you are interested let me know which one you'd like to do.

Looking forward to a good time!

Anne


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

------------------------------------

*Attendees*
1. Wolfwood: 2 adults / Friday - Monday
2. Anne72: 2 Adults, 3 kids/ Friday-Monday
3. Kampinwitkids: 2 adults and a 4 y/o - Thurs - Sunday
4. J&J (Wolfwood's friends & "brother of CG owner"): 2 Adults
5. Sengo: 2 adults, Friday - Monday
6. johnp2000:
7. Dawgs:
8. Doft: 2 adults, 3 kids / Thursday - Monday for me / Friday - Monday for the important folks!

-------------------------------------

*Schedule*
_Fri_: Arrival

_Sat_. 
4:00pm: *Camper-to-Camper TRICK OR TREATING **(DECORATE YOUR CAMPERS!!!)*
5:30pm: Group photo
6:00pm: Dinner Pot Luck
8:00pm: Campfire

_Sun_.
9:00am: Breakfast Pot Luck
8:00pm: Campfire

_Mon_: Departure

--------------------------------------

*Sat night Potluck:*
*Main Course*
1. Chicken Wings - Kampinwitkids
2. Potroast - Sengo
3. Pulled pork sandwiches- Anne72
4.

*Sides / Salad*
1. Macaroni N Cheese - Doft
2.
3.

*Desert*
1. Brownies - Wolfwood
2. Cookies - Kampinwitkids
3. Apple desert - Doft
4.

------------------------------------

*Sunday Morn. - PotLuck*
1. OJ: Wolfwood
2. Fruit Salad: Wolfwood
3. Coffee - reg/decaf/cream/sugar Kampinwitkids
4. Mini danish or the like - Kampinwitkids
5. Cinnamon rolls - Sengo
6. Apple coffee cake - Anne72
7. Sausage and Cheese Balls - Doft
8.
9.
10.
11.

*--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------*
*Mods*
1. Wolfwood: key safe on tongue / fishing pole rack on tongue / 2 12v batteries / propane lid portals / locking cables for batteries, propane, tires / shelves / keepers for shampoo, bug spray, etc. / Hensley Hitch / awning lock / slide & garage locks / back-up camera

2. Kampinwitkids: Mini single-malt bar / Battery cut-off switch / Marine style outside speakers / Atwood Power Jack / fishing pole rack / wheel labels TP TQ / quieter plastic

3. Sengo: Fold Grab Handles/ Screen Door Opener/ Screen Door Bar/ Conversion Power Inlet 30-Amp/ Super Voltage Booster30 Amp /Atwood Power Jack cut-off switch

4. Anne72: We are so far behind, we have nothing, can't wait to see what everyone else has!

5. Doft: Bunk removal / Shelves here and there / Full tub replacement, etc.

---------------------------------------
*4. I could show how to.........*
1. FLyFish : Wolfwood
2. Drink a glass of wine or maybe a margarita!







: Anne72
3. Lube wheel bearings - Assuming that I can find my grease gun







: Doft 
4.

*There have been requests to learn Winterizing: I need a volunteer to lead this.*

---------------------------------------
*5. I'd like to learn about..............*
1. Lubing Wheel Bearings: Wolfwood
2. Winterizing: Sengo.
3. Winterizing, best way to make mods, sucessfully using the oven in the camper!: Anne72
4.
5.

Annette didn't give me a site number. I'll call her tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Had a great chat with Annette (CG owner & manager) and they're really looking forward to having us all join them! Thought I'd pass on some details she gave me as well as ask a few more questions of my own.
> 
> 1. We have 6 families who have identified themselves to the CG as "Outbackers" .... on site #1-3 and 68-70. * Please identify which site YOU are on.* I have no idea what site we have, But I know it's W&E only must be 1,2,or3
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Doft (May 13, 2008)

Got a call back from the campground - we are on site #68.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Mrs Doft said:


> Got a call back from the campground - we are on site #68.


Now she tells me!

;-)

On other topics.
I will bring one EZ-UP & firewood also.

Jim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As luck would have it I have to back out of this rally









So if there is someone still thinking of going but hasn't booked yet I can make them a deal on site #3 which is a W/E site. The campgound has a 0 refund policy for holiday weekends can't blame them. If someone wants the site for $50.00 for Fri-Mon







let me know and I will get it switched to your name.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> As luck would have it I have to back out of this rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok is there someone who wants a FREE site for the weekend. Just don't want it to go to waste.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> As luck would have it I have to back out of this rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok is there someone who wants a FREE site for the weekend. Just don't want it to go to waste.

John
[/quote]
Sorry you can't join us, John! You'll be missed.
I don't know of anyone who couldn't get a site but, if nothing else, we'll gather 'round the site's fire ring and drink a toast to ya'


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Judi

We would have loved to attend. We have made plans with 3 friends of ours for the last camping trip of the year. Heading north to catch the beautiful colours.

Thor


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

Packing up!

I have firewood and the EZ-up loaded in the truck.
The grease gun, jack stands and bottle jack for the wheel bearing class are also ready to go!

Now, all I need is some beer and food and I should be ready to go!!!!

See you all soon.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doft said:


> Packing up!
> 
> I have firewood and the EZ-up loaded in the truck.
> The grease gun, jack stands and bottle jack for the wheel bearing class are also ready to go!
> ...


Yahoo! I think you may be the 1st to arrive so your job is to be sure the fire is going!

We hope to be in before noon on Friday. Travel safe & we'll see you there!


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Packing up!
> 
> I have firewood and the EZ-up loaded in the truck.
> The grease gun, jack stands and bottle jack for the wheel bearing class are also ready to go!
> ...


Yahoo! I think you may be the 1st to arrive so your job is to be sure the fire is going!

We hope to be in before noon on Friday. Travel safe & we'll see you there!
[/quote]

Well, I'm going to inspect some dams in the area Thursday afternoon and Friday morning. You didn't think that Amy would let me go camping by myself a day early just to relax did you?









See you Friday!

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Weekend Weather

Now add the fact that colors are close to, or at, peak + the woods have that "AHHHHHHHH, Autumn in NE" smell about them + we get to camp with friends at beautiful and quiet CG.

It just doesn't get better !!! See you there!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Weekend Weather
> 
> Now add the fact that colors are close to, or at, peak + the woods have that "AHHHHHHHH, Autumn in NE" smell about them + we get to camp with friends at beautiful and quiet CG.
> 
> It just doesn't get better !!! See you there!


I have to second that! Can't wait to get on the road tomorrow, it can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I hope you all have a great weekend the weather should be great. Judi talk to Annette and either use my site or get her to give you that group site.I'm sure you could use you powers for that









I can't believe I couldn't give the site away









John


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got back from Toronto one hour ago.
Packing the TT this way in morning dont have too much to do.
See you all around noon.









Sengo


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Thank you to Judi and Kathy for planning such a fun and relaxing rally. We enjoyed ourselves very much. So glad to meet everyone and have a chance to actually talk to everyone as well! Hope to see you all in the Spring.









Sue


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We pulled into home about 45 minutes ago, we're sad the weekend had to end! What a great rally, a BIG thanks to Judi and Kathy for organizing this. As Rick and I said when we pulled out of the campground, we got far more than a camper when we bought it, we feel so blessed to have such wonderful friends! Now, I need to start planning the Spring rally, look forward to seeing you all then!!


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

A big Kudos to Judi and Kathy for such a great rally, the highlight has to have been the campfire songs led by Kathy and Judi. Thank You! We also finally got to chat with a few folks, as the boys sure did keep Brendan occupied, and I think Tadger and Seeker have a new friend. Thanks to all for some of the Mod advice. We are looking forward to the next Rally.

....and if anyone was wondering.....my fish count for this rally was......Zero!









Anyone doing Normandy on Veterans Day Weekend, that is going to be our last trip this year. I plan to smoke a pork shoulder, and will have plenty to share...

Brian


----------



## Mrs Doft (May 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for such a great weekend! Special thanks to our two favorite pirates, Judi and Kathy, for coordinating everything and to Super Dog and Soccer Dog (Tadger and Seeker) for entertaining all the kids. It was great to see everyone again, as well as to meet new the Outbackers (and honorary Outbackers). We can hardly wait until the next rally!

- Amy


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing can be better than share warm camp fire among wonderful friends.
Special thank Judi and Kathy for organizing rally.
Rick that's very true we got far more than a camper.

Sengo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Its hard to believe the NE Fall 08 Rally has come and gone already!!







What a wonderful time we had!!! For those who were able to be there - we sure are glad you were (!) and, for those who weren't, we missed you, toasted to you around the fire, and hope to see you in the Spring. btw, stay tuned for word from Anne72 about when & where the NE Spring '09 Rally will be
















A few memories brought home by Wolfwood ....
New friends
New Outbackers
New SOBs who (by their own admission







) went home with "a little bit of Outbacker in them"
Superb food (not once, or twice ....but 3x!!!) ...we sure do well with impromptu PotLucks!! 
History lessons about Mozambique
Music from Portugal
Music from Girl Scout camp .... some 36+ yrs ago (Anne, did you pay attention???? The test comes in 2 weeks!)
Halloween Decorations
Costumes
Neighbor SOB making a costume from leaves so her son could join in our Trick or Treating
Trick or Treating
CandyCorn Counting Contest & everyone's methodology being beaten by a 5y/o
2 *VERY* happy but _exhausted_ dogs (it's now 4pm "the day after". They finally woke up to eat at 2pm ... and have been sound asleep since)
_LOTS & LOTS_ of "happy kid" sounds
Relaxing around the fire (day & night)
Engineers - EVERYWHERE!!
Fly Fishing
PERFECT New England Fall weather
Mod Tours
Covered Bridges
"[Amy] wants to hear some wild animals"
Fire Building lessons
Jackson sharing his Rainbow Color Sticks
Yankee Swap
"No More Mr. Nice Guy Dad"
Wyatt losing his head
Ian being brave enough to pet the doggie

Yep - this one's gonna be a tough one to beat and a GREAT one to carry us through that long camping drought head of us. As I said to several, it's certainly NOT about the WagonMaster - - it's about everyone who's there and what _THEY_ make of it! Thanks for the great weekend, all!!!

Here's the group photo (sans Sengo & friends) .....<Where were you guys???), with more HERE


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Love the pictures, thanks for posting them! I uploaded a few of mine to my gallery.

You said it all in your post Judi, it was the perfect end to a wonderful camping season for us. Couldn't have been better!

Enjoy!


----------



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

Wanted to wait until I posted pics at http://flatred.spaces.live.com/default.aspx before thanking everyone, too, for the great weekend at Ashuelot. This was by far the best group camping experience I have ever had! Yes, even better than the broken axle rally at Chocurua!







(New pictures are also the site from the body repair work.)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Flat Red said:


> Wanted to wait until I posted pics at http://flatred.spaces.live.com/default.aspx before thanking everyone, too, for the great weekend at Ashuelot. This was by far the best group camping experience I have ever had! Yes,* even better than the broken axle rally at Chocurua! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well, now. _That's_ high praise, indeed!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all. Barb has sent the following message to all of you who were at the Rally....

----------------------------------

A thousand thanks for the overnight with Outbackers at the Ashelot River Rally. I really enjoyed meeting everyone and felt very welcomed as a guest. It was great to see Joanne and Jay again and to meet their creatures, fascinating to listen to the cultural journey of Mario and his wife, see photos of the pride of Margaret and Tom's heart, and hear Brian's passion for the history of his fire company.

My heart was warmed by the fire and singing with Judi and Kathy. It was especially interesting to see Seeker and Tadger finally outplayed! The food was a treat, the trick or treating was fun and it was delightful to listen to the laughter of children... and not take them home...







I found four of the covered bridges and, on the way home, stopped at the Friendly Otter Dam wondering if fire maker Jim had been to this one. I hope to camp again with all of you.

Thoughts Aloft
Barb


----------

